# Notebook Temperatur



## Kytyzow (28. Juli 2012)

Abend, ist der Hersteller verpflichtet seine Notebooks so zu demensionieren,  dass das NB auch unter Last keine 95°C wird? Ich hatte meins  eingeschickt gehabt und die haben "keinen" Fehler gefunden! 
Ist die  temperatur von >95°C unter Last normal??? Ich habe mir Prime95  runtergeladen und einen Testdurchlauf gemachtm nach 5min. erreicht die  Temp. 95°C auf allen 4 Kernen. (i7-2670QM).

Hat sonst jemand vlt. mit Prime95 das gleiche schon mal gemacht?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht ist auch nur die Luftzufuhr verstopft mit Staub.
Hast du den/die Lüfter irgendwie herunter geregelt ?
Wie sind den die Normalen Temperaturen im alltäglichen Gebrauch ? (Internet Surfen, Arbeiten, Spielen)
PS: Prime95 ist eher ein Programm zu testen ob alles stabil läuft, und die Temperaturen die bei den Tests dort zustande kommen werden im Normalbetrieb nie erreicht.


----------



## Kytyzow (28. Juli 2012)

An Lüfter kann es nicht liegen da diese Temps auch gleich nach dem Kauf aufgetreten sind.
Wenn ich auf youtube bin 60-70°C und wenn ich Assassin's Creed Revelations spiele 95°C. Das NB steht auch glatter Oberfläche.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Juli 2012)

Versuche mal den Laptop etwas schräg zu stellen, das mehr Luft in die Lüfteröffnungen ran kommen.


----------



## Kytyzow (28. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte sogar ein Kühlpad gekauft gehabt. Aber naja, so richtig geholfen hat es nicht. Beim Spielen war es immernoch 95°C.
Hast du auch ein NB?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Juli 2012)

Ja, aber nicht so ein starkes, im Sommer benutze ich sowas : Zalman ZM-NC3000U Notebook Lüfter schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Dadurch sinken die Temperaturen ein wenig.
Aber solche Temperaturen erreiche ich nie damit, bzw nur wen ich damit Spiele, aber das ist eher selten.


----------



## Kytyzow (28. Juli 2012)

Also wenn du spielst hast du auch solche Temps habe ich das richtig verstanden? Dann ist das wohl normal, ich verstehe dann nicht wieso ich mir ein i7 Notebook kaufe wenn ich es nciht zu 100% nutzen kann -.-


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Juli 2012)

Tja, das ist der ultimative Nachteil bei solchen kleinen Geräten, die Kühlung MUSS klein und schwach sein um hinein zu passen.


----------



## Kytyzow (28. Juli 2012)

ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher aber seit dem ich wieder mal zogge spinnt die Graka. Guck dir mal das bild an. Geht die Graka langsam kaputt oder was soll das sien?
Das gleiche passiert mit PDF Dateien, die sind nach dem scrollen auch nicht lesbar


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Juli 2012)

Keine Ahnung, ist der Grafikkartentreiber aktuell ?


----------



## Kytyzow (28. Juli 2012)

ja, vor ein paar Tagen erst alles installiert... naja egal, danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Aer0 (29. Juli 2012)

neue WLP auf notebooks ist immer gut,meine war nach 2 jahren getrocknet


----------



## Alex555 (29. Juli 2012)

Der Hersteller ist nicht verpflichtet dafür zu sorgen, dass deine CPU in Prime95 kühl bleibt  
Es gibt zum Lüfter reinigen auch eine Möglichkeit, ohne das NB aufzuschrauben (habe ich bei meinem Studio schon gemacht). 
Bei mir hat es 15*C gebracht: Du nimmst einen schmalen gegenstand (Taschenmesser) und arrettierst damit den Lüfter, sodass er sich nicht mehr bewegen kann. Dann geht du mit dem Staubsauger an die Lamellen, und bald ist er sauber. 
Das Ganze kann natürlich auch in die Hose gehen, wenn es falsch läuft, von daher solltest du das nicht in der Garantiezeit/Gewährleistungszeit machen! 
Hast du die Grafikkarte mal übertaktet? - Wenn ja dann war es anscheinend zu viel oc.


----------



## fadade (29. Juli 2012)

Meinst du auf dem Bild, dass der nette Herr nicht im Frame ist, sondern übersteht? 
Wenn ja, dann kann das ggf. auch mit dem Flash-Player momentan zusammenhängen. Ich habe da seit ein paar Tagen auch *ständig komplette Abstürze *von Flash -.-

Ansonsten ist das ein Softwarefehler und da sollte irgendwas Updaten eigentlich helfen (außer es ist Flash ).
wenn die Grafikkarte den geist aufgibt dann ist der Bildschirm meist eine bunte Pixelwiese und man erkennt gar nichts mehr


----------



## Kytyzow (29. Juli 2012)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Der Hersteller ist nicht verpflichtet dafür zu sorgen, dass deine CPU in Prime95 kühl bleibt


Vielleicht habe ich mich falsch geäußert. Prime95 habe ich zufällig gefunden und damit getestet. Ansonsten spiele ich CSS und da geht die Temp. auf 95°C!!! Also bitte, CSS ist ein Dinosaurier unter den Spielen, nichts besonderes. Solche Temp. ist doch inakzeptabel.



> Es gibt zum Lüfter reinigen auch eine Möglichkeit, ohne das NB aufzuschrauben (habe ich bei meinem Studio schon gemacht).
> Bei mir hat es 15*C gebracht: Du nimmst einen schmalen gegenstand  (Taschenmesser) und arrettierst damit den Lüfter, sodass er sich nicht  mehr bewegen kann. Dann geht du mit dem Staubsauger an die Lamellen, und  bald ist er sauber.


Gerät ist noch in Garantiezeit, ich mach da nichts, DIE sollen was machen! 



> Hast du die Grafikkarte mal übertaktet? - Wenn ja dann war es anscheinend zu viel oc.


Ne nichts übertaktet, da ist mir mein NB zu schade.


----------



## loltheripper (29. Juli 2012)

Das mit youtube ist ein bug der vom browser bzw plugin ausgeht (hab ich auch stört mich aber nicht). Mein notebook mit nem i5 arrandale (tj. max 105°C) wird auch um die 90°C warm (in prime kratzt es an der 100°C grenze). Ich habe auch schon WLP getauscht Lüfter und Ansaug entstaubt half aber nix?! Werd mir als nächstes mal neue (bessere) WLP kaufen und sie nochmal austauschen.


----------



## Kytyzow (29. Juli 2012)

Leider kann ich bei meinem NB den Lüfter nciht ohne weiteres reinigen. Siehe Bild. Ich müsste das ganze NB dann aufschrauben. 

Ich weiß nicht wie alt eure Kisten sind, meiner ist nur 7 Monate alt. Bin richtig enttäuscht von ACER, hatte davor einen ASUS, hatte NIE Probleme.


----------



## Abductee (29. Juli 2012)

Ich würd mir so was kaufen:
15": Cooler Master Notepal U2 - Notebook-Ständer mit Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
17": http://www.amazon.de/CooMas-NotePal-Notebook-St%C3%A4nder-USB-Hub-schwarz/dp/B00441LYEW/ref=pd_cp_computers_0

Da kannst du die Lüfter frei positionieren.
die rechte obere Öffnung ist dein Haupteinlass, die untere für die Festplatte und eventuell der Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## Aer0 (29. Juli 2012)

son notebook unterkühler hatte ich auch mal,nützt nix,man kann auch einfach den hinten ein stück auf ein buch stellen,sodass er luft gut ansaugen kann,,die unterlegplatten sind unnütz & laut finde ich.

ich hab mein nb auch voll aufgeschraubt für wlp + entstaubung lohnt es sich 

ps mein opa hat auch ein ACER ,das ohne OC bei minecraft sich notausschaltet,selber kühler ca wie bei dir ,da wird wlp + staubreinigung nix nützen,ich hab den nb von meinem opa aufgeschraubt wlp war nach 1 jahr nicht getrocknet und ein wenig staub gereinigt immernoch absturz bei minecraft.liegt einfach an einer manelhaften lamellenkühllösung.
einzige idee: nen passenden hochleistungslüfter an den l+fterslot drankleben/schrauben^^

samsung ist empfehlenswert mein alter r60 hat ein 10 x 1,5 cm "kühlschlitz" was mir ne menge OC potential verschafte,beim aufschrauben gesehen gehen die lammellen sogar ca 2 cm ins innere rein


----------



## Gary94 (29. Juli 2012)

Also ich kann dir empfehlen falls du mal an einen Kompressor rankommst, den Lüfter mit geringem Druck durchzupusten, da kam bei meinem Notebook ordentlich Staub raus.
Ich mach das immer alle 2-3 Wochen allerdings habe ich ein auch schon ziemlich veraltetes NB. Meiner wird beim Spielen maximal 70° heiß +- paar Grad. Leider sind oftmals die Lüfter der NBs ziemlich unterdimensionert (HP ist mit seinen Pavilions wohl der Spitzenreiter ) daher kommt es oft zu solchen Temperaturen.


----------



## blubberlutz (29. Juli 2012)

Ne, da brauchst dir keine Sorgen mit der Temperatur machen. Wo soll auch die großartige Kühlung herkommen wie bei nem Tower? Bitte mal etwas realistisch bleiben


----------



## loltheripper (29. Juli 2012)

Hab angst, dass das notebook (bitte nicht nb nennen da denk ich immer an die northbridge) im Kroatien-urlaub über die 105°C kommt und somit den notaus betätigt.


----------



## blubberlutz (29. Juli 2012)

Dann regel doch die CPU-Auslastung über die Energiesparoptionen. Test doch mit Prime 95 aus, wo die ideale maximale Leistung liegt.

Fang z.B. bei 50% an und steiger dich in 5%-Schritten. Ich komme mit meinem Notebook nicht über 95°C, vorher regelt sich die CPU runter.


----------



## Abductee (29. Juli 2012)

Neben der CPU-Last in % kannst du auch in den Energieeinstellungen auswählen das er zuerst den Takt senken soll bevor sich die CPU Hardwaremäßig drosseln anfängt.
Nennt sich Kühlrichtlinie Aktiv/Passiv.


----------



## Alex555 (29. Juli 2012)

Tja, Acer sind dafür bekannt, dass ihre Kühlung erbärmlich ist. 
Ich hätte mir deswegen nie einen Acer gekauft, und im Forum hab ich bei Kaufentscheidungen auch immer von Acer abgeraten. 
Wenn du nur CS:S spielst, nutz doch den Windows energiesparmodus, dann sollte die CPU niedriger takten, was locker für CSS langt! 
Ich hoffe du hast noch nen Desktop daheim, und nicht nur den Laptop zum Gamen! 
Eine richtig blöde Situation, wenn man für so einen Laptop sein hart erspartes geld hergegeben hat! 
Mehr als Notebookkühler drunter kann man eigentlich nicht machen. Da ja noch Garantie ist, würde ich selbst auch nicht rumschrauben (ausser es wöre ein Dell/AW/Clevo/MSI. 
Wenn du das NB entbehren kannst, dann schick es ein, dann kriegste wahrscheinlich ne neue heatpipe drauf!


----------



## Kytyzow (29. Juli 2012)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir empfehlen falls du mal an einen Kompressor rankommst, den Lüfter mit geringem Druck durchzupusten, da kam bei meinem Notebook ordentlich Staub raus.
> Ich mach das immer alle 2-3 Wochen allerdings habe ich ein auch schon ziemlich veraltetes NB. Meiner wird beim Spielen maximal 70° heiß +- paar Grad. Leider sind oftmals die Lüfter der NBs ziemlich unterdimensionert (HP ist mit seinen Pavilions wohl der Spitzenreiter ) daher kommt es oft zu solchen Temperaturen.


 
War das jetzt mit den HP Notebooks ironisch gemein? 
Weil ich dachte mir diesen hier zu holen. Auch HP
HP Pavilion dv6-6b06eg Entertainment Notebook - HP Store Deutschland


----------



## Kytyzow (29. Juli 2012)

blubberlutz schrieb:


> Ne, da brauchst dir keine Sorgen mit der Temperatur machen. Wo soll auch die großartige Kühlung herkommen wie bei nem Tower? Bitte mal etwas realistisch bleiben


 
Ehm, ich zahle Geld für ein Produkt und möchte das es funktioniert! Das ist die Realität. Wenn eine Marke es nicht hinbekommt einen Lüfter richtig zu demensionieren kann ich nichts dafür. Hier ist ein Beispiel von heute, willst Du mir sagen dass das normal ist??? Das NB soll nur die Bilddateien in Text Umwandeln. Dauer:5 Minuten, Temperatur 90°C!!!


----------



## Kytyzow (29. Juli 2012)

blubberlutz schrieb:


> Dann regel doch die CPU-Auslastung über die Energiesparoptionen. Test doch mit Prime 95 aus, wo die ideale maximale Leistung liegt.
> 
> Fang z.B. bei 50% an und steiger dich in 5%-Schritten. Ich komme mit meinem Notebook nicht über 95°C, vorher regelt sich die CPU runter.


 
Habe auch schon gemacht, kühl bleibt die Kiste erst ab 30%! Naja ich hole mir kein i7 um mit 30% zu arbeiten 
Dann hätte ich mir gleich ein Intel Atom geholt ^^


----------



## Kytyzow (29. Juli 2012)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Tja, Acer sind dafür bekannt, dass ihre Kühlung erbärmlich ist.
> Ich hätte mir deswegen nie einen Acer gekauft, und im Forum hab ich bei Kaufentscheidungen auch immer von Acer abgeraten.
> Wenn du nur CS:S spielst, nutz doch den Windows energiesparmodus, dann sollte die CPU niedriger takten, was locker für CSS langt!
> Ich hoffe du hast noch nen Desktop daheim, und nicht nur den Laptop zum Gamen!
> ...



Ich habe es schon mal Eingeschickt gehabt, ich werde es solange machen bis die es lösen! Ich bin da richtig hartnäckig. Gott sei danke habe ich gescheite Freunde die nicht mit ihren zweiten Notebooks geizen )))))


----------



## blubberlutz (29. Juli 2012)

> Hier ist ein Beispiel von heute, willst Du mir sagen dass das normal  ist??? Das NB soll nur die Bilddateien in Text Umwandeln. Dauer:5  Minuten, Temperatur 90°C!!!



Nuja, was machst du dir überhaupt Sorgen?

Die Temp ist auf ~105°C ausgelegt und du bist bei 90°C, da ist doch noch etwas  Luft^^

Aber mal Ernst, wirklich berauschend scheint das Kühlkonzept deines NB nicht zu sein.

Bin da richtig froh, das ich nur nen i5M mit ner TDP von 35W habe. Wollte mir ja erst ein TimelineX mit nem i7 Quadcore holen


----------



## Kytyzow (29. Juli 2012)

blubberlutz schrieb:


> Nuja, was machst du dir überhaupt Sorgen?
> 
> Die Temp ist auf ~105°C ausgelegt und du bist bei 90°C, da ist doch noch etwas  Luft^^
> 
> ...



Man muss hier wissen das hier NUR die CPU arbeitet. Wenn ich spiele kommt auch die GPU dazu, dann geht es schnell über 95°C. Und die max. Temperatur ist bei mir 100°C und nicht 105°C.

Naja, ich habe schon Acer angeschrieben, mal gucken was die antworten, bin richtig gespannt


----------



## Gary94 (29. Juli 2012)

Kytyzow schrieb:


> War das jetzt mit den HP Notebooks ironisch gemein?
> Weil ich dachte mir diesen hier zu holen. Auch HP
> HP Pavilion dv6-6b06eg Entertainment Notebook - HP Store Deutschland


 
Nein war nicht ironisch gemeint, ich habe 5-6 Freunde mit HP Pavilion Laptop's und alle beklagen sich um das schlechte Kühlungskonzept und dem Lüfter.


----------



## Aer0 (30. Juli 2012)

installier dir mal rmclock( RightMark CPU Clock Utility - Download - CHIP Online )
mein notebook mobo hat undervolting unterstützt,wenne glück hast auch deins dann purzeln die temperaturen sicher ganz schnell


----------



## Kytyzow (30. Juli 2012)

@ Aer0
Meine CPU wird nicht unterstüzt.

Das ist die Antwort von Acer
_"Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde ,  vor kurzem haben Sie persönliche Unterstützung von unserem Online-Contactcenter angefordert. Weiter unten finden Sie eine Zusammenfassung Ihrer Frage und unsere Antwort.  Wir freuen uns, dass wir Ihnen behilflich sein konnten.  Antwort (Acer Online-Unterstützungscenter) - 30/07/2012 09:07 A : Das Gerät überhitzt, weil es nicht für 3D Anwendung ausgelegt ist und die Grafikkarte Höchstleistung bringen."

_Es ist nicht für 3D Anwendungen ausgelegt! Was ist das den für eine Antwort!?!?!


----------



## Abductee (30. Juli 2012)

Wär so eine Antwort nicht ein Eingeständniss von Acer?
Ich würd den Händler damit konfrontieren und eine Rückgabe prüfen.


----------



## Kytyzow (30. Juli 2012)

Ich schicke die Kiste in den nächsten Tagen das zweite mal ein. Wenn es nach der "Reparatur" nicht gescheit läuft werde ich vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten.

Und Leute, ja nicht ACER Notebooks kaufen!!! Finger WEG!


----------



## Abductee (30. Juli 2012)

Was ist das eigentlich für ein Modell?


----------



## Kytyzow (30. Juli 2012)

Es ist das Acer Aspire 5755G-2674G50Miks. Hatte damals 700€ bezahlt. ich weiss sogar wieso es ganz heiß wird. Die Öffnung beim Lüfter ist ziemlich klein. Bild habe ich davor schon gepostet, kannst du Dir anschauen.


----------



## Abductee (30. Juli 2012)

Viel größer muss der Einlass auch nicht sein, ist ja nur ein 60er Lüfter.
Die Temperaturen im Test sind ja auch ein Witz.


----------



## Aer0 (30. Juli 2012)

jop mein opa hetz auch ein acer aspire,die sind wohl alle kacke


----------



## Kytyzow (30. Juli 2012)

Mach doch Deinen Opa ein Gefallen und schick die Kiste ein


----------



## Aer0 (31. Juli 2012)

ihn störts ja nicht er ist kein zocker und youtube schafft das ding noch knapp^^
nur manchmal wenn ich da bin spiel ich auch mal oder probier es jedefalls,bei ihm ging rmclock auch nicht ->billige acer mobos


----------

